

Why Your Complaint About Twitter Is Wrong - harryh
http://dashes.com/anil/2012/07/why-your-complaint-about-twitter-is-wrong.html

======
Strangiato
This article really falls apart at the end. Why conflate the diversity of
third-party Twitter apps with gender diversity?

